# =-=-=Help on what to line my tortoise table with =-=-=



## Gooch (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm new here , so don't get mad at me for posting this in the wrong section.so I recently built a tortoise table for my 12 year old russian, and I have it all stained, coated 3 times with polyurethane (water based). I am just waiting for it to air out when I saw a thread that says if you are using topsoil for the substrate, you need to put a plastic liner under the substrate. Like it would ride up the walls like 4 inches. Is the plastic liner necessary? I am worried about if it will trap moisture. I am thinking of using a heavy duty shower curtain liner. Thanks!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 8, 2016)

If the wood is sealed.
No.
No other barrier is needed


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm so MAD he posted in the wrong place!!! UGH!! 

Of course, you know, I'm just kidding. One of the things I love to do is move threads around in order to confuse people. So yours is now moved!!

Hi, and welcome to the Forum!

I use heavy duty plastic sheeting. A shower curtain liner will work. But, like Zero said above, with the sealing you've already done, a liner is probably not necessary. And Russians like to dig, so he'd get down to the liner and tear it up in no time.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 8, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so MAD he posted in the wrong place!!! UGH!!
> 
> Of course, you know, I'm just kidding. One of the things I love to do is move threads around in order to confuse people. So yours is now moved!!
> 
> ...


Yes. Dig and Climb. Plan for BOTH.


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 8, 2016)

A very warm welcome to the forum!


----------



## Gooch (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes, but where did you move my post to I just went out and bought the shower curtain liner. I think I will put it on just in case, but wouldn't it trap moisture and possible create black mold? I'm confused!


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 8, 2016)

@Yvonne G would you please be kind enough to answer Gooch's question?

Thank you.


----------



## Gooch (Dec 8, 2016)

Yes @Yvonne G answer my question pleeeeeese lol


----------



## Gooch (Dec 8, 2016)

Also is three layers of seal good enough?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 8, 2016)

Three layers of sealant is probably good enough. I used a few applications of KILZ on our sully's enclosure, let that dry for a good period of time, then installed a thick layer of plastic liner thst i stapled in and used trim all around the edges to keep it from getting torn. Then, filled the enclosure with peat moss, coco coir, etc. never had one issue in two years.

The extra lining gives you an extra added layer of protection. Id suggest you add in some kind of plastic layer once your sealant is 100% dry. Just makes things easier in the long run.


----------



## Gooch (Dec 8, 2016)

But wont the lining trap moisture and possible create black mold? @Maro2Bear


----------



## Gooch (Dec 8, 2016)

Again, the VOC level in the water based polyurethane I used is less than 350 grams per litre. Is this safe? Will the plastic lining trap moisture?Thanks


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 8, 2016)

Trap moisture where? Underneath the plastic, maybe, but ive never looked. I created a nice enclosure, full of moist coco coir and peat moss and cypress mulch, CHE for heat and additional lighting, and a mister, never had any mold or other leaking issues. Our enclosure was a temporary, year long enclosure, that worked well for our young sully until he outgrew it.


----------



## Gooch (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. Your tortoise looks nice


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 8, 2016)

Gooch said:


> Thanks for all the warm welcomes, but where did you move my post to I just went out and bought the shower curtain liner. I think I will put it on just in case, but wouldn't it trap moisture and possible create black mold? I'm confused!



Well, you must have found it ok, right? I left an alert to let you know I moved it here to 'Enclosures.'

Like I said above, I doubt you'll need the liner because you've sealed the wood. Besides that, Russians are such diggers that he'll dig down to that liner and tear it up in no time.

Did I answer his question, Gillian?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 8, 2016)

Gooch said:


> Again, the VOC level in the water based polyurethane I used is less than 350 grams per litre. Is this safe? Will the plastic lining trap moisture?Thanks



Only if there are holes in it. . . like when the tortoise digs down and tears it up.


----------

